# deer watering holes.



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I am just curious, where do deer find water when the lakes are frozen and there is no snow?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's suprising where you find open water even when it is sub zero. Springs and small creeks often have open areas even in the coldest weather.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

some drink in livestock waterers. obviously not all but some. interesting question!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

"Water
Water requirements vary with a deer's physiological state (e.g., growth, maintenance, lactation), available food sources, climatic conditions and by the amount of recent activity. Deer obtain water from three sources:

Preformed water - this is water contained in food
Metabolic water - produced internally as a product of hydrogen oxidation during metabolic processes
Liquid water - found in streams, ponds, lakes, puddles, snow, rain, and dew.

Deer will only drink water or eat snow to supplement the water they receive in their food. For example, deer eating a diet consisting of succulent vegetation may drink only half the amount of water that they will when eating a diet of dry hardwood browse. In some instances, such as during pregnancy or in drought conditions in the south, liquid water is a diet staple, with deer consuming between 2-3 times as much water as food."


----------

